# Starting battery for a 2020 Suzuki DF90A



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't go wrong with the Odyssey Extreme series batteries. I use the PC680 with my 40hp Merc. It's like 8 years old. No issues. PC1100 looks like it would fit the bill for you.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a Suzuki DF140 and used a lead acid starting battery. 650 Marine Cranking Amps or MCA. If you go AMG insure it's a starting not deep cycle battery. So why "Marine CA vs. Cold CA?" *Cold cranking amperes* (CCA) is measured at -18°C (0°F). *Cranking amperes* (CA) is the *same* as *Marine cranking amperes* (MCA) is measured at 0°C (31°F). Basically the assumption is you don't need to know the CA at 0°F unless your boats is an ice breaker.

If you want to geek out you can use the following formula to convert CCA to MCA

CCA x 1.2519 = MCA

512 x 1.2519 = 640.9728 or 641 MCA. 

Cheers


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the same motor but 2016 so its the same. I have the Odyssey but that is only because what East Cape installed. I am still on the original from 2017 but I also only have 85 hours and it is stored in a garage.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Odyssey PC1200. Had one for my Zuke 140 on my old Vantage. Great battery. About $235 and 39lbs.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Optima Blue Top 34M is only 38.4lbs, and has 800CCA. Been happy with mine, especially when listening to the sound bar for extended periods of time.


----------



## TurboBonefish (Jun 12, 2021)

ETX900 Lithium Battery for experimental aircraft | EarthX


The ETX900 is an outstanding lithium battery that will deliver 840 cranking amps, 15.6 amp hours, and weighs under 5 pounds! Order yours today.




earthxbatteries.com





I have been using one of these for the last three years on a 6 cyl engine. 100% pleased. a little more than a regular battery but at 4.5lbs well worth it.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I also just replaced my cranking battery with an Odyssey PC1200. Its used to crank my Mercury 60hp 2 stroke, while also run my 12" gps, trim tabs, jack plate, power pole, and nav lights. So far so good!


----------



## Chris Beutel (May 2, 2018)

I just ordered a PC1200. I appreciate all the feedback. It's a little heavier than I was hoping but I'll be running my trim tabs and navigation as well. I hope to be on the water in August.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I've got a 90 SHO and plan to use a PC1100 when my current battery needs replacing- ODS-AGM40E (PC1100) ODYSSEY Extreme Series Battery | ODYSSEY® Battery


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a 2021 EVO with Zuke 90. This is what came with from East Cape. Works OK. Only 30 or so lb's. 

FT560 | Fullriver Battery


----------

